# Audi TT 2.0 TDI Quattro - Common Faults?



## Barrons (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi All,

is there any common faults to look out for on the mk2 tdi Quattro tt?
I have looked at a 2011 tt tdi Quattro with 25k miles on.

I did do a google to see if there were any common faults on this model and nothing comes up.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Just out of interest, does any-one know whether this engine (2.0 TDI) is included in the VAG emissions test defeat software scandal? News reports say 1.6 and 2.0 diesels from 2009 onwards.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Barrons, Common MK2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim.
Hoggy.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It's more likely that this is to do with the more stringent emission requirements of the USA which is considerably tighter than here in the UK.


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

Water ingress in third brake light,but unless your doing long journeys I'd buy a petrol as the dpf may start giving you trouble.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> poor connections to rear lights, making them dim.
> Hoggy.


Actually it's a bit worse than that: Once error messages appear on the dis the lights may not work at all. If the electrical resistance of the rear light unit doesn't fall within specifications, the central computer switches the unit off. You may find yourself on the M1 during rush hour without the rear light working. To me that is a real safety issue. I've had that twice on the Amsterdam motorway ring while it was dark.  Then I added the additional earth wires which solved the problem for good.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Broken bonnet catch handle... Or is that just mine!!!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok, AUDI can now confirm whether your TDi is programmed with the cheat software - both my TT & A3 TDi's are fitted with it ;@(

In terms of problems with the TDi, had the 2.0 170 lump in a few A3's & so far been bullet proof, just suggest if you opt for long life service & are a keeper to do an extra interim oil service every 10k if you want the turbo to last longer

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

I have just got a tdi quattro and im stunned by the MPG, Even hammering it returns over 40mpg. It has shocked me how useable the TDI can be.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Grizzlebear said:


> I have just got a tdi quattro and im stunned by the MPG, Even hammering it returns over 40mpg. It has shocked me how useable the TDI can be.


+1

Even with my recent stage 1 performance remap and a heavy right foot the MPG is impressive!


----------



## bomasspot (Mar 13, 2011)

Found the TT a great car as a diesel but make sure you actually need a diesel car. Changed mine to a petrol as DPF was regenerating to often. Very fast for a diesel car and great torque for overtaking. Other than DPF I had no problems.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

adamchelseafc said:


> Broken bonnet catch handle... Or is that just mine!!!


Nope. Happens to others too.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

I've had mine for nearly 4 years and the only problem so far is that the right hand flappy paddle has failed (twice). Dealer says this is unusual - internet says otherwise. It's obviously not specific to the TDi though. No problems with DPF yet and the mpg is about 45mpg overall, which is very close to what Audi claim.

Of course most of the Mk2 TDi TTs have engines that will need "modification" for their NOx emissions. The likelihood is that this will lose power and increase fuel consumption - and also possibly have other long term effects. I'd go for the TFSi unless you fully understand the situation.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> I've had mine for nearly 4 years and the only problem so far is that the right hand flappy paddle has failed (twice). Dealer says this is unusual - internet says otherwise. It's obviously not specific to the TDi though. No problems with DPF yet and the mpg is about 45mpg overall, which is very close to what Audi claim.
> 
> Of course most of the Mk2 TDi TTs have engines that will need "modification" for their NOx emissions. The likelihood is that this will lose power and increase fuel consumption - and also possibly have other long term effects. I'd go for the TFSi unless you fully understand the situation.


I wonder what this will mean for remapped cars... especially those with a Bluefin where you can take it off for the MOT & service then put it back on when u get home

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

